# CO2 Nipples



## Behold (14 Nov 2008)

Where can i get brass ones that i can mount in to my gravel vac reactor????


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Nov 2008)

I've used the 4mm metal airline taps (half way down on this page) that can screw into a tight fitting plastic hole.  Add plenty of araldite or sealant and job done.


----------



## Behold (14 Nov 2008)

Is the araldite glue going to be safe?????


----------



## Ed Seeley (15 Nov 2008)

Safe in what way?  If you mean chemically in the water then yes, it's fine.  I've used it in my tanks for years on fittings.  Just let it cure for a day or so first.

If you mean leak-wise then it's only as good as the way you apply it!  If you're worried then you can use a sealant such as Gold Label pond sealant which is completely safe and will even cure under water.  It won't set solid like araldite though.


----------



## Behold (15 Nov 2008)

Cool I always stock araldite so that would help... next issues is a 17mm gravel vac!!


----------



## zed (15 Nov 2008)

I'm building a reactor too and was going to use one of these pneumatic 6mm tube fittings: http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... 279#header

However, I've come across this and fancy using it instead (same type of fitting as used on my Aquamas regulator/needle valve): http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... &R=2993932


----------



## Behold (15 Nov 2008)

zed said:
			
		

> However, I've come across this and fancy using it instead (same type of fitting as used on my Aquamas regulator/needle valve): http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... &R=2993932



I like that as its neat and secure. When are you ordering as i would take one of the 5 off you...


----------



## zed (16 Nov 2008)

I was going to pick them up from the Newcastle store next time I was in the vacinity. But this morning my next door neighbour, who was around yesterday while I was putting working on the reactor, brought round one of these he had in in his shed:

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/sear ... 279#header

So unfortunately I won't need to get the ones I was going to get.

See here if there is a trade counter near you:

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/generalDisp ... S&file=tc1


----------



## Behold (16 Nov 2008)

No probs. 

So what /where are you getting your other bits from???


----------



## zed (17 Nov 2008)

A couple of pics (apologies for the low light):










I'm using 40mm solvent-weld fittings that I bought from Screwfix. Instead of introducing the CO2 from the top, I think I'll introduce it from the side with another T-peice in the middle, and will have a bleed valve in the top instead of the CO2 inlet, like this:





The reactor will also act as an in-line heater too. 

I'm waiting for delivery of some 40mm clear acrylic pipe.

I just hope it works effectively!

Hope that helps.


----------

